

Show HN: ikitrack, a simple ad management - mekishizufu
https://ikitrack.com

======
mekishizufu
Hey guys, I would like to present you ikitrack, a little project we've been
working on for the last couple of weeks. It's an ad management system for
small to medium web site owners. We consider this a MVP, we have quite a few
ideas about what to add and improve but would like to get some feedback first.

<https://ikitrack.com>

